

Another Learn You a Haskell book review - lincolnq
http://techhouse.org/~lincoln/blosxom.cgi/coding/lyah.html

======
lincolnq
Previously discussed on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2475349>

I didn't read that review before writing mine.

